
The Pithos Guide - ddispaltro
http://pithos.io/
======
rdtsc
Speaking of S3 compatible file storage, I had found LeoFS. I noticed it has a
distributed architecture, erasure coding support, and most interestingly, NFS
support, multi-dc replication, extensive monitoring, and looks like has been
in production for a while.

[http://leo-project.net/leofs/](http://leo-project.net/leofs/)

NFS support could be a game changer, like say allowing researchers or some
departments just access files in a directory and use whatever tools they find
are easier (ipython, machine learning etc) not having to know about S3.

------
broodbucket
The other pithos project that I thought of from the title:
[https://pithos.github.io/](https://pithos.github.io/)

~~~
larssorenson
I thought the exact same thinng.

------
chipz
Been use Pithos in development (4 months) and production (2 months) as a
replacement for S3, so far it's still stable.

------
x3n0ph3n3
Too bad this hasn't had a release in 8 months nor a commit in 4 months.

~~~
pyritschard
You're a bit harsh, last one was 28 days ago :-). To be honest, except for the
big chunk of work that signature v4 represents, the lack of commit/releases
stems from the fact that it has been stable.

~~~
x3n0ph3n3
I actually use pithos and I've been waiting desperately for v4 signatures.

